# Use of Greek/Hebrew in Classes



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)

Wondering how many of our current and graduated seminary students can recall if they ever used Greek and Hebrew in classes in any depth? 

I for one cannot recall ever really having to use Greek or Hebrew outside of Greek and Hebrew.

What say you?


----------



## ADKing (Apr 16, 2008)

I used Hebrew and Greek for all of my Bible content courses at Northwest Theological Seminaray. The exegesis was consistently done from the original languages.


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 16, 2008)

Greek always; Hebrew less so (Fuller '77).


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 16, 2008)

At WTS I constantly used both Hebrew and Greek in just about all my classes (except for church history and apologetics, although even there, I think I broke out my Greek Bible on occasion).


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)

I bring my Hebrew and Greek Bibles to class but have rarely ever found a time when they were necessary.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 16, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I bring my Hebrew and Greek Bibles to class but have rarely ever found a time when they were necessary.



That's terrible.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 16, 2008)

As you can see in the next-to-last post on my blog that is not the only thing sad about my seminary choice.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Apr 16, 2008)

Greek and Hebrew: Yes


----------



## jawyman (Apr 16, 2008)

We constantly and consistently use Greek and Hebrew here at Puritan Reformed except for some of the systemic classes.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Apr 16, 2008)

We use greek constantly.

To keep up with my Greek and Hebrew, I use it alongside my devotions, and at time, concentrate on syntactical issues.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 16, 2008)

Not only were the Greek and Hebrew Scriptures routinely used in nearly every course at WSC (except, as Lane noted, church history and apologetics) , but they were the only allowed material for use on exams as well. That was rough for those who didn't keep up on their sight reading, since they had to spend most of their preparations for their final exams in mastering the several passages that they thought may or may not have been on each upcoming test!

How was it at WTS, Lane? Did they still restrict it to original languages for the exams?


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 16, 2008)

As an auditor at Western Reformed Seminary (Bible Presbyterian seminary in Tacoma), I remember Greek and Hebrew texts were used often, even in survey classes.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 16, 2008)

Archlute said:


> Not only were the Greek and Hebrew Scriptures routinely used in nearly every course at WSC (except, as Lane noted, church history and apologetics) , but they were the only allowed material for use on exams as well. That was rough for those who didn't keep up on their sight reading, since they had to spend most of their preparations for their final exams in mastering the several passages that they thought may or may not have been on each upcoming test!
> 
> How was it at WTS, Lane? Did they still restrict it to original languages for the exams?



English Bible was not allowed. If any Bible was allowed, it was an original language text. Of course, some exams didn't even allow that.


----------



## Archlute (Apr 16, 2008)

Ah, maintaining the standard! 

(Although I must admit that we were allowed to use our English Bible as a "gift" of sorts on one of our biblical studies exams just prior to graduation. I will not divulge that professor's name, lest word get back to him through the hands of wretched messengers, and I be skewered and slowly turned on a spit! Shhh...)


----------

